# لمن يريد تحميل auto cad 2012



## eng.hamada adel (17 مايو 2011)

ده موقع التحميل 
http://forums.mazika2day.com/t130763.html



شرح الكراك اتفضلو بس انا شغال 2009 



.Install Autodesk Autocad 2012
2.Use as Serial 666-69696969, 667-98989898, 400-45454545 .. or anything matching those templates
3.Use as Product Key 001D1 
4.Finish the installation & restart Autodesk Product
5.Before clicking on Activate
You have 2 options :
- a) Disable Your network Card, pull the network cable out or block with firewall
(this is just to disable online serial check)
OR 
- b) Click on Activate and it will tell you that your serial is wrong, simply click
on close et click on activate again.

Choose option a or b.

6. Select I have an activation code from Autodesk

7.Once at the activation screen: 
start XFORCE Keygen 32bits version if you are installing a 32bits application and 
64bits if you are installing a 64bits application.
8.Click on Mem Patch (you should see successfully patched)
9.Copy the request code into the keygen and press generate
10.Now copy the activation code back to the activation screen and click Next
You have a fully registered autodesk product





NB:
1.Make sure you are running the Keygen as administrator and with UAC off on Vista or Windows7
but you have to anyway to install Adesk products 




*ارجو الانتباه الى هذه الملاحظه*

NB:
1.Make sure you are running the Keygen as administrator and with UAC off on Vista or Windows7
but you have to anyway to install Adesk products




لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين


----------



## الامير حسن (27 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوررر


----------



## h_s0404 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراا جزيلا سوف اقوم اولا بترجمة هذة المعلومات الدقيقة والتى تخص تفعيل البرنامج ولكن سوف اقوم اولا بتنزيل مترجم ومن ثم سوف اعود لتحميل البرنامج.


----------



## body55 (11 أغسطس 2014)

شكراا جزيلا cccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------

